# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  rentgen i dojenje

## braziljanka

zbog konstantnih bolova u ramenu odn.sad vec i kompletnoj ruci,dr.me poslao na rentgen.mi jos uvijek iskljucivo dojimo i i ako je vec prosla 6mj nismo krenuli sa dohranom ,pa me zanima dali rentgen na bilo koji nacin moze stetit (posto je rame u pitanju neznam koliku povrsinu ce obuhvatiti).

----------


## ivancica

Možeš slobodno dojiti. 

Prošli tjedan sam ja išla isto na retgen(pasaža crijeva) i rekla mi doc da mogu dojiti. Jedino ne preporučuju ako ideš na nešto gdje dobivaš kontrast u venu(npr. intravenozna urografija).

----------


## zmaj

2put išla...dojila bz problema...smi se

----------


## braziljanka

idem prvi puta pa me malo strah posto neznam koliko povrsinu zahvati rentgen..posto je u pitanju rame dali ce mi _proci_ i preko cike i dali to moze imati neke posljedice za bebu posto i dalje namjeravamo dojiti

----------


## MGrubi

znaš onaj teški pokrivač koji koriste kad slikavaš zub ili pluča (za donji dio tijela)
pa pitaj za njega da pokriješ prsa za svaki slučja, njima je potrebno samo rame ne i cijeli plućni koš?

----------


## NatasaM...

Svejedno, mozes dojiti.

----------


## zmaj

meni su 2put fotkali pluća..dakle i sise  :Grin:  
a jednom sam i pila neš bijelo...pitala sam za dojenje i rekoše sve 5
prvi put sam imali "obični" rtg, al su posumnjali na neš pa su me isti dan stavili i na neki "dubinski"...
2put u isti dan...
i jednom par mj poslije

----------


## TeinaMama

Kad sam ja trebala ići na rentgen kralježnice, rekao mi je doktor (ortoped) da ne idem dok dojim jer nije dobro za bebu... tak da ne znam sad...

----------


## MGrubi

u krajnjem slučaju možeš nakon rentgena izdojiti obje dojke i baciti to mlijeko  i onda nastaviti dojiti

----------


## zmaj

e evo mi se stvarno NE SVIĐA  :Mad:  
ovakav jedan topik di umisto da il ne imaš milijun solucija...  :Evil or Very Mad:  
prvi put je moj mačak ima možda a ni svega 2mj....on i MM su me čekali u autu, a ja sam trčala od rtg-a i čekanja do auta dojit i nazad...

zračenje je opasno za bebače koji su u osjetljivom razdoblju razvoja u trbuhu...

sigurno da nije lipo zračit se svako malo, al ja im vjerujem kad su mi rekli da to neš bijelo (koje piješ) i samo zračenje nema nekog utjecaja na podoj... a bome ne bi mogla ni izdojit da sam tila...

----------


## MGrubi

gle Nataša je rekla da može dojiti, dakle može  8)

----------


## zmaj

ma sve 5 MG..neg, ovakvi topici di jedan kaže ovo, drugi ono, treć neš deseto, 5lječnika 6različitih mišljenja...grrrrrrrrrr  :Mad:

----------


## zmaj

neg, kad smo već kod rtg...ja bi trebala opet na provjeru  :Rolling Eyes:  
al, al...ne smim jer nemam pojma jel postoji koji mačak koji se zavuka u trbuh...pa sad sam na "čakanju" dok ne mognem otkrit...
ono, nikad se ne zna...radije pričekam...iako sam sigurna da nije...

----------


## Švedica

> Možeš slobodno dojiti. 
> 
> Prošli tjedan sam ja išla isto na retgen(pasaža crijeva) i rekla mi doc da mogu dojiti. Jedino ne preporučuju ako ideš na nešto gdje dobivaš kontrast u venu(npr. intravenozna urografija).


x

----------


## dutka_lutka

> dali to moze imati neke posljedice za bebu posto i dalje namjeravamo dojiti





> Kad sam ja trebala ići na rentgen kralježnice, rekao mi je doktor (ortoped) da ne idem dok dojim jer nije dobro za bebu..


Iz knjige J. Grgurića i A.P. Bošnjak: "Dojenje - zdravlje i ljubav":

*Dojenje je dopušteno uz rendgensko (rdg) snimanje*, ultrazvuk (UZ), kompjutoriziranu tomografiju (CT), magnetsku rezonanciju (MRI), mamografiju, biopsiju dojke.

Dojenje treba privremeno prekinuti ako se rabe radioizotopi, npr. za scintigrafiju kostiju, štitnjače i dr. organa, tako dugo dok se ne izluče iz tijela:
scint. tehnecijem 99m - prekinuti dojenje 2 dana,
scint. jodom 135 i 131 i galijem 69 - prekinuti dojenje 2 tjedna.

U svakom pojedinom slučaju savjetujte se s liječnikom.

 :Kiss:

----------


## braziljanka

cure tnx...ja jos nisam otisla obavit taj rentgen...odgadjam pa odgadjam..pa si sve kontam dali zbilja moram....
ja sumljam na reumu ..doc kaze jos si pramlada...problem je da imas pretesku bebu pa nikako da ti se ruka odmori...za svaki slucaj neka obavim rentgen..e a ja nebi se isla izlagati tome _za svaki slucaj_ ukoliko zbilja nije potrebno...a opet..ruku nemogu pomicati..ima dana kada boli za poludit ...
uopce neznam sto se meni moze vidjeti na tom rentgenu...da je nategnut misic..da imam reumu...ili se vide samo neke kronicnije stvari pa da ne ispadne da se izlozim rentgenu,a ono nalazi ok,jer onda opet nisam nis napravila...??

----------


## MGrubi

koji doktor? opće prakse ili?

za bol uzmi neku kremu ili mast u apoteci koja djeluje lokalno (i pitaj da li je kompatibilna s dojenjem za svaki slučaj) pa vidi da li će ti djelovati

----------


## braziljanka

da,opca praksa...
problem je da mene to rame/ruka muci vec skoro pola godine..i bila sam vec na kuri brufena (svojednobno sam isto pisala tu na forumu o tome)...i mazala razno raznim kremama..ali to ipak sada vec predugo i prekonstantno traje ...  :Sad:

----------


## braziljanka

da ne dojim,otisla bih na taj rentgen...ali ovako me stalno muci griznja savjest..dali je to zbilja nuzno..jer ako na bilo koji nacin mogu nastetiti bebici,a ja recimo uopce nisam trebala ici na taj pregled-nebi si oprostila...  :Sad:

----------


## roby

Rtg je trenutno zraćanje i ne zadržava se u tijelu ( za razliku od radioaktivnog joda).

----------


## roby

Rtg je trenutno zraćenje i ne zadržava se u tijelu ( za razliku od radioaktivnog joda).

----------


## MGrubi

> da,opca praksa...


kao što vidiš rengen nije problem

no, dr. opće prakse bi te trebao poslati specijalizantu, tako ti je MM išao na pregled samo kod opće prakse kad je šaku malo udario i na kraju je ispalo da ga ne boli od ozljede nego mu je kost kvrcnula, ali dakako to je saznao tek kad je ošao kod specijalizanta

----------


## anchie76

> da ne dojim,otisla bih na taj rentgen...ali ovako me stalno muci griznja savjest..dali je to zbilja nuzno..jer ako na bilo koji nacin mogu nastetiti bebici,a ja recimo uopce nisam trebala ici na taj pregled-nebi si oprostila...


Dojenje JE kompatibilno s rentgenom.  Nemoj uopce razbijati glavu niti imati griznju savjesti.  Isto kao sto je i anestezija kompatibilna s dojenjem, a mnoge mame dobiju krivu info pa ne uzmu injekciju kod zubara ili odgadjaju dok doje.  Nedostatak tocnih informacija.

Rendgen je savrseno ok.  Neces nastetiti djetetu.  Slobodno to napravi.

Evo sta kaze LLLI na ovu temu raznih testiranja koja bi mogla zvucati problematicno zbog dojenja (sva su ok s dojenjem):




> Human milk is not affected by an x-ray, and the mother may safely nurse immediately afterward.





> A mammogram—which x-rays the breast using very low levels of radiation—can be
> performed while a mother is lactating, although the mammogram will be more difficult to read
> due to the density of the tissue in a younger woman’s breast and the extra tissue present during
> lactation. When





> Ultrasound and computer axial tomography (CAT) scanning. These noninvasive imaging
> techniques can be used without interfering with breastfeeding or affecting the milk. Unlike
> mammograms, ultrasound has been found to be effective in distinguishing solid breast lumps
> from cysts and abscesses (Skolnick 1992; Hayes 1991).





> Magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) is a noninvasive imaging technique that does not
> affect breastfeeding or mother’s milk.





> Fine-needle aspiration of cells for questionable breast tissue may be recommended for the
> mother with a breast lump to determine the nature of the mass. This is a quick, nearly painless
> procedure that can be performed in a physician’s office without the use of local anesthesia.
> Breastfeeding would not need to be interrupted.

----------


## braziljanka

:Kiss:  
ajde smirile ste me malo...  :Love:

----------


## magriz

> da,opca praksa...
> problem je da mene to rame/ruka muci vec skoro pola godine..i bila sam vec na kuri brufena (svojednobno sam isto pisala tu na forumu o tome)...i mazala razno raznim kremama..ali to ipak sada vec predugo i prekonstantno traje ...


definitvno traži uputnicu za specijalista, ali i on će te poslati na snimanje
rendgen nije kontraindiciran s dojenjem, znači možeš normalno dojiti odmah nakon rendgena

----------


## banklorraina

ja sam snimala koljeno i pitao me je da li sam trudna, ja sam mu odgovorila da dojim, pa mi je jednostavno dao onaj  crni prekrivač koji sam držala u visini grudiju i to je bilo to. A što se tiče rentgena i bilo kakvih zračenja, pa čak i nekih bezazlenih snimanja zubiju, kažu da ih je potrebno svesti što više na minimum, zato što s vremenom ljudski organizam u sebi akumulira hrpu tih kojekakvih zračenja i oni se nažalost nemogu tek tako izbaciti iz organizma: zato ljudi koji rade u medicini na rtg uređajima ili protudiverzijskoj zaštiti u zračnim lukama i inim mjestima, idu na lječničke preglede i nose na sebi dozimetre, kojima se mjeri da li su i koliko ozračeni. a ne biste vjerovali što sve zrači oko nas: 1.počevši od onih oznaka za"izlaz", oliti "EXIT", "koji sadrži tritij - koristio se za označavanje izlaza u slučaju nestanka struje. Obično sadrži 200 do 750 GBq (5 DO 20Ci) tricija  (H-3). Ako se znak ošteti, tricij u obliku plina putem udisanja i apsorpcije kroz kožu može dospjeti u organizam. - izvor zračenja potencijalno umjereni rizik. 
2. izvori radijacije nizak rizik: radiolumiscentni predmeti (stari satovi, brojčanici i dr.) mogu biti iznenađujuće radioaktivni.
3. nekada su se tijekom ranog 20. st. u prodaji mogli naći mnogi radioaktivni lijekovi, koje se povremeno danas može naći u staretinarnicama
4. umjetno gnojivo, kalijev klorid
5. optičke leće, pokrovi za plinske svjetiljke, objektivi kamere, elektrode za zavarivanje
6. uran se nalazi u caklini antičke keramike, te u boji (žuta i zelena) nekoć korištenoj u proizvodnji staklenih predmeta
7. televizori, antene
i.t.d...................

Naravno to su sve izvori nisko rizični s kojima se može rukovati bez brige sve dok su neoštećeni, te su u najgorem slučaju umjereno rizični, dok s nekim izvorima treba rukovati isključivo uz posebne mjere" predustrožnosti jer su potencijalno visoko rizični.

----------


## magriz

> ja sam snimala koljeno i pitao me je da li sam trudna, ja sam mu odgovorila da dojim, pa mi je jednostavno dao onaj  crni prekrivač koji sam držala u visini grudiju i to je bilo to.


uvijek i bez iznimke MORA se dobiti olovna pregača prilikom snimanja kojom se prekriva tijelo osim onog dijala koje se snima i izlaže zračenju!!!

----------


## tibica

Kad je moja mišica bila na irigografiji (snimanje crijeva rtg-om uz stavljanje kontrasta u debelo crijevo) meni nisu dopuštali da uđem unutra ju držati nego je išla med. sestra prvi put, a drugi put moja mama. Pitali su me da li dojim i rekli da onda počekam vani. Ali isto tako su me slali van dok su joj davali klistir zbog mogućeg "šoka" i gubitka mlijeka. Malo pretjeruju, ali bolje da paze nego ne.

----------

